# PC Kaufberatung - Gamer PC



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

hallo
brauche eine Kaufberatung für einen Gamer PC.

Habe hier eigentich schon einen zusammengestellt. Aber mich stören paar Sachen:
Was ich ausgeben will ist maximal ca. 550-570€

Mainboard => zu wenig 3.0 USB ? Günstigere alternative ?
Grafikkarte => welcher der beiden ?
Kühler => zu gut ? sprich, reicht auch ein "billigerer" ?
Netzteil => sollte reichen
Ram => diese oder corsair mit kühlrippen ? 1.5v oder ?
cpu => sollte so reichen
lüfter => hat das gehöuse nicht genug ?
gehäuse => zu viel des guten ?
festplatte => habe ich genug von zu hause, so wie eine ssd.
betriebsystem => hab win7 und 8 zu hause. denke ich nehme 7.

Bild mit den Komponenten ist im Anhang.
gruß und danke ! 


Edit: (das wäre die alternative)
http://www.amazon.de/KCSgaming-1841...3-5GHz/dp/B003V9YUPI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


edit2:
auch gebe es folgende alternative => siehe anhang:
hier wurde aber das gehäuse vergessen 
(notebooksbilliger)


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Einen PC mit einer GTX 650 als "Gamer PC" zu bezeichnen, grenzt schon an Blasphemie... 

Ausgehend von deiner ersten Zusammenstellung (ca. 700€) würde ich es so machen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223)

kostet etwa 730-740€ (Versandkosten dazugerechnet) und stampft den "Gamer PC" in Grund und Boden.

Bestellen kannst du alles bei Mindfactory, ausser der Grafikkarte (Caseking).


Wenn das Geld nicht reicht, ersetz den i5 4570 durch einen FX 6300, das Mainboard durch ein AsRock 970 Pro3 und gegebenenfalls die Grafikkarte durch eine MSI R7950 Twin Frozr III.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Die Konfig von Teuto ist 

Und eine SSD etc. kann man ja später nachkaufen


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

> Ausgehend von deiner ersten Zusammenstellung (ca. 700€) würde ich es so machen:


das war nur so weil ich paar sachen mehrmals drin hatte. ich kann max 500-570 ausgeben.



> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)





> Und eine SSD etc. kann man ja später nachkaufen





> festplatte => habe ich genug von zu hause, so wie eine ssd.



ansonsten danke.!!!  
die graka ist mir etwaas zu teuer. 120-150 würde ich max für eine blättern. mir hat schon meine 5850 eig gereicht


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Mmh.. Mit 170€ bist du noch in der Einsteigerklasse unterwegs, damit kannst du aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr wirklich gut und flüssig spielen.
MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III, Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V276-031R/V276-044R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tiefer kannst du bei einem "gaming" PC kaum gehen, sonst ist zwar noch "PC", aber nicht mehr viel "gaming". 




Wenn du wirklich nur so wenig Schotter ausgeben kannst, würde ich es so machen:
1 x AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III, Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V276-031R/V276-044R)
1 x ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (90-MXGNV0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)

+ deine HDD/SSD.

Langsamer als das von oben, den "Gamer PC" zerlegt es aber immer noch. Den FX 6300 würde ich dazu noch etwas übertakten.

Bestellen würde ich dann so:

Caseking: CPU, GPU, CPU-Kühler, 
MF: RAM, Mobo, Laufwerk, Case, Netzteil


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Die Zusammenstellung von Teutonen ist, allerdings würde ich das E9 450W nehmen da es eine längere Garantie hat, nochmal etwas hochwertiger ist und es Effizienter ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

@grenn-CB ist es in der Tat, aber das L8 war vorhin etwa 15€ teurer und mit 720€ bin ich sowieso drüber...
Ausserdem ist es ja immer noch vertretbar gut. Das E9 ist selbstverständlich besser, keine Frage.

Hab die zweite Konfig aber geupdatet, da passt das e9 450w ja rein.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

> Hab die zweite Konfig aber geupdatet, da passt das e9 450w ja rein.


danke sehr. wie teuer ist ca die 2te confi ?

wie sieht das aus ? habe es deinem rat angepasst.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Naja, die Links stehen da, den Shop hab ich auch angegeben und Windows hat einen eingebauten Taschenrechner - der Rest steht in Post #5.

(*hust* es dürften mit Versand ca. 550-560€ sein)



Wozu brauchst du den PC eigentlich? Nur zum Spielen brauchst du keinen FX 8000, die 40€ solltest du in eine bessere Grafikkarte stecken. Oder gleich das System von Post 5 nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

> Wozu brauchst du den PC eigentlich? Nur zum Spielen brauchst du keinen FX 8000, die 40€ solltest du in eine bessere Grafikkarte stecken. Oder gleich das System von Post 5 nehmen.


bisschen videobearbeitung und bisschen spielen


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

"Bisschen Videobearbeitung" im Sinne von Youtube-Videos oder professionell (z.B. Sony Vegas, Photoshop usw.)?


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

> (z.B. Sony Vegas, Photoshop usw.)?


das 
after effects und sony vegas. wie gesagt ich muss nicht das beste vom besten haben


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Dann würde ich schon den 8000er nehmen. Moment.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

> Moment


okay 
da ich pcs nicht wirklixh zusammenbauen kann würde ich die 20€ fürs zusammenbauen noch zahlen


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

1 x AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD8320FRHKBOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI R7950 TF 3GD5/OC BE Twin Frozr III, Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V276-031R/V276-044R)
1 x ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (90-MXGNV0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)

Damit wärst du bei 580€ Warenpreis und ca. 10€ Versand.


Alternativ wäre diese Grafikkarte hier etwas günstiger:
http://geizhals.de/vtx3d-radeon-hd-7870-ghz-edition-x-edition-vx7870-2gbd5-2dhx-a815665.html


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

was ist den daran schlecht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem reicht doch auch das vormodell des 8320iger


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Naja, probier mal, einen FX 8320 auf einen Intel Sockel 1150 zu setzen. 

Der FX braucht ein Sockel AM3+ Mainboard. Oder das B85-Board eine Sockel 1150-CPU.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

ups stmmt.
ask rock soll nicht gut sein wurde mir gesagt


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Dann nimm eins von denen hier, wenn es dich beruhigt:
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3, ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 (90-MIBJP0-G0EAY0MZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die AsRocks sind aber mittlerweile gar nicht schlecht, vor ein paar Jahren sah das noch anders aus...


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

von dennen hat aber keiner usb3.0
zudem: wie sind eig sharkoon netzteile ?

was neues :
(irgendwo noch zu sparen) ?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Service Level Gold kannst du noch rauswerfen. Das steht dir entsprechend der gesetzlich geregelten Gewährleistung sowieso zu.


http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-970a-ds3p-a940744.html


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Sharkoon NTs sind eher nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

bin bei 551+versand mit dem gigabyte.
wo kann ich einstellen das die das ding zusammenbauen ?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Bei HWV gibt es den Artikel "PC-Zusammenbau", das einfach in den Warenkorb schmeißen


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Heh, wenn das ein separater Artikel ist, kann man den auch als Standalone kaufen?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Wenn du gerne Geld verschenken willst dann nur zu


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heh, wenn das ein separater Artikel ist, kann man den auch als Standalone kaufen?



 Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Naja, ich hätte hier noch etwas alte Hardware rumliegen... Die Fahrspesen übernehme ich selbstverständlich nicht. 

Aber B2T:
Bau ihn doch selber zusammen. Mittlerweile ist "PC zusammenbauen" wie teure Legosteine.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

leicht gesagt.
vll kann ich beim neuen pc meine alte 5850 benutzen (erstmal).
angenommen ich habe ein frisch installiertes win7 auf dem neuen rechner mit treibern alles fertig gemacht und dann die ati 5850 abmache und eine 260gtx dranmache, muss ich wieder alles neu installieren oder einstellen oder macht win7 das von alleine hauptsache die graka ist drin?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

Hier ist übrigens eine Anleitung Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Du musst halt den entsprechenden Treiber installieren.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Xburn schrieb:


> leicht gesagt.
> vll kann ich beim neuen pc meine alte 5850 benutzen (erstmal).
> angenommen ich habe ein frisch installiertes win7 auf dem neuen rechner mit treibern alles fertig gemacht und dann die ati 5850 abmache und eine 260gtx dranmache, muss ich wieder alles neu installieren oder einstellen oder macht win7 das von alleine hauptsache die graka ist drin?


 

Nvidia-Treiber herunterladen, PC vom Netz nehmen, paar Minuten warten, 5850 ausbauen, 260 einbauen, PC hochfahren, Grafikkartentreiber installieren, neustarten, fertig.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Du musst halt den entsprechenden Treiber installieren.


 nur das ? irgendetwas bei den anschlüssen beachten?



> PC vom Netz nehmen


wieso


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Die Graka muss hält in den PCIE Slot, die  Strom-Kabel in die dafür vorgesehen Stecker und das Monitorkabel muss auch in den richtigen Port gesteckt werden


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIfhygEkhII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. September 2013)

@TE
Grafikkarte in den PCI Slot rein, dann die Stromanschlüsse vom Netzteil dran und die Grafikkarte mit dem Monitor verbinden und dann wenn der PC läuft und Windows installiert ist die Treiber installieren.

@Teutonen
Wie hast du es geschafft einen Beitrag ohne Inhalt zu schreiben?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Hab ich gar nicht Oo

(VIDEO)youtubevideo(/VIDEO) gilt als Text.

Inhaltslose Kommentare zu schreiben schaffe übrigens nicht nur ich.


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

@CB Er hat nen Youtube-Link reingeschrieben


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

so einfach - cool
die verkabelung ist kompliziert.
muss ich eig vorher die ati treiber löschen?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Ja.

Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager, Grafikkarte - Treiber deinstallieren. Über Programme und Funktionen sollte es auch funktionieren.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

muss oder kann ich das?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Musst du.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

wieso ?

der für 515. der ist neu ausm geschäft:

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd

was meint ihr?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Weil Windows dann nicht weiß welchen Treiber es nehmen soll, was zu Abstürzen etc. führen kann. Und der eBay-PC ist eher nix.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

schsde. ok danke. einfach den amd catalyst löschen ? odrr wo finde ich die ati Treiber?

offtooic:
meint ihr eine gtx260
 ppapacpackpackt ssisimsims 3 uunund bbabatbattbattlbattlebattlefbattlefibattlefiebattlefielbattlefield 3 aauauf mmimitmittmittemittel?


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Den AMD Catalyst *deinstallieren*.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. September 2013)

Xburn schrieb:


> offtooic:
> meint ihr eine gtx260
> ppapacpackpackt ssisimsims 3 uunund bbabatbattbattlbattlebattlefbattlefibattlefiebattlefielbattlefield 3 aauauf mmimitmittmittemittel?


 

Das ganze bitte ohne epileptischen Anfall? 

Oh und von wegen Fertig-PC.

Da ist ne GTX 650 drin. Als Vergleichswert geistern in diesem Thread hier HD 7970 und HD 7950 rum. Das sind mal kurz doppelte bis dreifache FPS.


----------



## Xburn (19. September 2013)

also was ? fur 515€ kaufen ? 

was ust wehen gtx260  und sims3 u d bf3 (offtopic)


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Nein, nicht kaufen.

Und Sims 3 wird vllt laufen, BF eher nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

Xburn schrieb:


> also was ? fur 515€ kaufen ?



Nein



> was ust wehen gtx260  und sims3 u d bf3 (offtopic)



Die gtx 260 ist n lahmer stromsäufer


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Woher soll die GTX 260 kommen, selbst die HD 5850 sollte schneller sein und hat auch "sogar" DX 11.
Allerdings soll sie reichen für BF3 in 1680x1050 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-zum-spielen-august-2013-a-7.html#post5596210
Aber ich würde auch eine neue Karte so schnell wie möglich kaufen, immerhin ist die GTX 260 auf HD 7770 Niveau und diese hat aber auch DX 11 und ist sparsamer.


----------



## Xburn (20. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Den AMD Catalyst *deinstallieren*.


 
habe auch ein amd phenom x4. dann wird für den doch auch alles gelöscht oder?
ich will jas nur die grakatreiber meiner 5850 löschen.
wo geht das ?`


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Der Catalyst ist nur für die Grafikkarte, für die CPU gibt es keinen extra Treiber nur den Standardtreiber aber der hat mit dem Grafikkartentreiber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Xburn (20. September 2013)

das alles?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Deinstalliere ihn hiermit AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility, allerdings nur wenn nicht Windows 8 oder Windows 8.1 eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Xburn (20. September 2013)

kann ich den benutzen ?

http://www.amazon.de/F1A75-M-Mainbo...e=UTF8&qid=1379694539&sr=8-1&keywords=f1a75-m


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Für welche CPU denn?
Denn sowohl für den Core i5 als auch für den Phenom II X4 965 wird das Board nicht gehen.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> @CB Er hat nen Youtube-Link reingeschrieben


 
Achso, das konnte ich nicht sehen da ich den Flash Player für den IE extra nicht installiert habe.


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

> Denn sowohl für den Core i5 als auch für den Phenom II X4 965 wird das Board nicht gehen.


für neuere wohl auch nicht oder?

habe paar news:
ich behalte meine "alte" 5850 und baue sie in den neuen pc ein. mir reicht diese alle male zum spielen.
jetzt habe ich also 450€ für die anderen komponente noch übrig.
sprich alles außer graka, festplatte und ssd.

empfehlt ihr 16gb ram ?


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

16GB Ram nee, 8 sind mehr als genug, es sei denn du bist voll der Spezi für Video/Bildbearbeitung etc.

Edit: So könntest du es machen ggf nimmst du das Gigabyte H87 Mainboard (hat bissl bessere Ausstattung)
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22001a6ff54b6d152a2084887f6f12a67545250ebb8aa
Sry Netzteil vergessen, dies könntest du nehmen, dann wärst du genau bei 450€ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-Power-L8-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_857817.html


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

und das ?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

was heisst beim netzteil modular und nun modular ?

wo  ist hier ein unterschied?

46314 - Asus M5A97 LE Rev 2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR

46313 - Asus M5A97 R.2 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

@Duvar :
sorry ein askrock ist mir zu riskant.
zudem wieso streuen sich so viele von amd und wollen nen intel i5?

reicht den ein 500w netzteil?

welches geäuse ist  mit dem midgard vergleichbar?


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Modular= mit Kabelmanagement 
Non Modular= ohne, bedeutet also alle Kabel hängen am Netzteil fest bei dem anderen kannste nicht benötigte abziehen und den Kabelsalat minimieren, komischerweise sind bei dem 480W Netzteil mit KM bei mir alle Kabel in Gebrauch, iwas muss ich falsch gemacht haben 

Dein MF link funktioniert nicht... Du musst auf veröffentlichen gehen, steht ganz klein beim Warenkorb oben und dann auf diesen Schriftzug link kopieren klicken, dann steht das der link kopiert wurde, dann fügste den hier ein.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

@Xburn
Der Link zum Warenkorb geht nicht

Das teurere Board scheint einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss zu haben den das andere nicht besitzt wie ich zumindest auf den Bildern erkennen kann.

EDIT:
Da der Core i5 4570 schneller ist als der FX-83xx


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

wieso setzen viele auf den i5 und nicht den 8kerner von amd?

reichen 500netzteile den aus ?

ein gehäuse ist wichtig. mein damiliges midgard war echt klasse. das hatte so schiebefächer und die graka wurde sehr leich befestigt, sprich eingeklemmt. 
gibts ein vergleichbares günstiges?

kühler würde ich gerne nen ausreichendne nehnen . also sprich bis ca 25€
ram von corsair sollten gut sein. 1600mhz oder?

@grenn-CB : beide mobos haben 3.0 usb anschlüsse


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Schau mal zB hier dann weisste warum keine AMD CPU Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit
Das Gehäuse, was ich in meiner erstellten Konfig gepostet habe ist super, auch noch gedämmt und kostet ~60€, geht für den Preis.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Weil der 8 Kerner von AMD gar keiner ist. Ist nur Marketingverarsche.

Und selbst ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil reicht aus.

Sehr guter Kühler (für den i5 4570) : Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Corsair Ram (Low Profile) ist gut. Kannst auch G.Skill Ares nehmen, Crucial Ballistix, Geil Dragon.....

2 x 4 GB, keine hohen Heatspreader, 1600 MHz, CL ist latte, 1,5 Volt wäre noch wichtig.

Sehr gute Gehäuse : Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760), Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Xburn schrieb:


> wieso setzen viele auf den i5 und nicht den 8kerner von amd?


 
Langsamer als der Core i5 braucht mehr Strom zudem ist es ein 4 Moduler und die anderen 4 haben nur 70-80% der Leistung der anderen Module.




Xburn schrieb:


> @grenn-CB : beide mobos haben 3.0 usb anschlüsse



Externe hinten am Mainboard schon aber nicht auf dem Mainboard da scheint nur das eine welche zu haben.
Würde aber das Asrock nehmen, die haben sich in letzter Zeit sehr gut entwickelt.


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

cpu: i5 4570

mobo: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-B85M-E-Intel-B85-So-1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail_856344.html

ram: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit (1.35v)

kühler: Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

netzteil: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-CX-Series-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_814680.html

gehäuse:  ??

lüfter: ??

 soweit okay ?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Das Mainboard passt nicht dazu, da müsstest du ein Sockel 1150 Board nehmen wie das GA-H87-HD3.
Nimm zudem RAM mit 1,5V.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Joa, ein B85 oder H87 Board brauchst Du.

@ Grenn

Der Ram mit 1,35 Volt ist erste Sahne, weil die niedrige Spannung garantiert, das es seeeeeehr guter Ram ist.

Weniger Spannung ist gut, mehr Spannung ist schlecht 

Da ist auch iwas mit dem Mainboardlink verkehrt. Steht ja B85 Board, drin ist aber was anderes


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das Mainboard passt nicht dazu, da müsstest du ein Sockel 1150 Board nehmen wie das GA-H87-HD3.
> Nimm zudem RAM mit 1,5V.



 netzteil:

500 Watt Corsair CX Series Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,

mobo: Asus B85M-E Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail


ram:  8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. September 2013)

lieber kein cx. ist nicht das wahre. eher das 2€ teurere l8: 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Wofür 500 Watt ? 

400 Watt be quiet! Power Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,

Gehäuse : BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch : Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler : Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (21. September 2013)

ram ist soweit ok?

auch noch andere gehäuse im angebot ? 

und kühler ? auch andere optionen ?

gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Grenn
> 
> Der Ram mit 1,35 Volt ist erste Sahne, weil die niedrige Spannung garantiert, das es seeeeeehr guter Ram ist.
> 
> Weniger Spannung ist gut, mehr Spannung ist schlecht


 
Dann ist ja gut.

@Rosigatton Post 73
Er nimmt ja seine alte HD 5850 da würde ich schon das System Power 7 450Watt nehmen.
Weiß auch allerdings gerade nicht mehr wie viel die nochmal frisst.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärkeentwicklung - Radeon HD 5850: In CrossFire der GTX-295-Killer

Das L8 400 Watt reicht völlig .


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Das geht ja, hatte nur die üblen Werte der HD 5870 im Kopf.
Zudem ja die Generation HD 5xxx/GTX 4xx sowieso nicht so effizient war, sowohl von Nvidia als auch von AMD


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

es geht darum das ich spaeter ehe aufrusten werde auf eine bessere graka. deshalb nehme ich vorsichtshalber 500 oder 530.
mein altes hatte 600w
jedenfalls wie sieht es allgemein aus ?
also wegen dem gehause, wegen den ram und kueheler bin ich mir nicht sicher :/


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Eine andere Grafikkarte wird auch nicht mehr brauchen, das gepostete 480W Netzteil ist stark genug für alle Single Karten, auch für eine GTX Titan, selbst die läuft mit einem 400W beQuiet E9 Netzteil wenn man nicht extrem übertaktet


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

also ich hole mir einfach ein 500W teil, damit ich ruhig schlafen kann, ich mein es kostet ja nicht wirklich mehr. wieso dann nicht mehr watt kaufen ?
Aerocool X-Warrior PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Sharkoon Rex 8 Value Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-WPM60...8&qid=1379809488&sr=8-35&keywords=atx+gehäuse
Sharkoon Vaya Value ATX MidiTower weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


und was ist wegen den ram ?


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Klar kannst das 500W Netzteil von beQuiet holen, nur du darfst nicht blind auf die Wattzahlen schauen. Es gibt 700W Netzteile die leisten grad mal 300W etc bzw sind laut oder haben keine Sicherheitschaltungen etc, sprich gefährden deine ganze Hardware, also nicht einfach blind auf die Wattzahl schauen, denn es gibt da noch weitaus mehrere Aspekte die man beachten muss bei einem Netzteil 
Nimm also dieses Netzteil 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+


Wegen dem Gehäuse, müssen es so Plastikbomber sein, oder willst du lieber bissl mehr Qualität und zB eine Silent Lösung, also mit Schalldämmung?
Besser und eleganter wäre dieses hier und nicht zu teuer: Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram wurde ja schon gepostet: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Sport-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_794504.html


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

mir reicht ein plastikbomber.
ich hatte fruher ein midgard. das war echt verdammt gut.
ich brauche eins welches einfach schlicht ist. in das eine 5850 reinpasst und ein groesser kuehler.
Thermaltake Commander MS-III Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz libesten ware es wenn der power knopf oben waere und mit schiebefachern.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ich würde ja das Shinobi nehmen BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, das hätte den Knopf auch oben.

Was für Schiebefächer meinst du?


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich würde ja das Shinobi nehmen BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, das hätte den Knopf auch oben.
> 
> Was für Schiebefächer meinst du?


fuer die hdd und die laufwerke.
da packt man praktisch die hdd in so eine metallhuelse und schiebt diese mitsam der hdd in so ein fach.

wenn du schon ein case fuer 50euro anbietest , dann wuerde ich direkt wieder das midgard nehmen.
das war echt unglaublich gut.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Wieso behältst du es nicht einfach?


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wieso behältst du es nicht einfach?


 ich habe ja vor paar tagen meinen pc verkauft ohne meine 5850.
jetzt will ich mir einen besseren zusamenbauen.
deswegen


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Dann würde ich das Midgard II nehmen, also den Nachfolger der ist auch gut Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

uj das ist teuer.
gibts auch was guenstigeres mit schiebefachern ? 
dachte so ab bis 40euro


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ich selber würde da schon die 20€ mehr investieren denn das ist das Gehäuse wert, eine gute Alternative ist auch das Sharkoon T28 für 50€ Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

ich denke ich nehme das:

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Midi-...8&qid=1379861505&sr=8-41&keywords=atx+gehäuse

das sieht gut aus.
wie sieht es aus wenn ich ein gebrauchtes netzteil und netzteil hole ?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ich würde kein gebrauchtes Netzteil holen, kaum billiger als wenn es neu ist und veraltet sowie weniger Garantie und es ist nicht so effizient.
Wenn dir das Gehäuse gefällt dann nimm es, aber das geht günstiger Sharkoon REX8 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

super vielen dank 
bin nun soweit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah und der ram:  http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...=1379861850&sr=1-8&keywords=1600+ddr3+ram+8gb

somit: 67,52+388,75  = 456€ und zusätzlich 26euro für den kühler:

http://www.amazon.de/Scythe-Katana-alle-Sockel-geeignet/dp/B007Q4XSDE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379863973&sr=8-1&keywords=cpu+k%C3%BChler+scythe

edit:

*die cpu:  *

http://www.amazon.de/Intel-Prozesso...e=UTF8&qid=1379864085&sr=8-1&keywords=i5+4570


edit2:
alles zsm: 464euro


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Amazon ist viel zu teuer und das Netzteil ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, nimm lieber das E9 450W oder das System Power 7 450W.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

so
jetzt aber :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/388d8d22000832e4faa704c88ec114ab049ad803ab3555258be

da ist nun alles drinnen 
beim kühler und cpu bin ich mir etwas unsicher. habe noch freiraum bis ca 450 euro


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2013)

der link führt irgentwie zu amazon: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00CXK59RO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Bei mir führt der aus zum Asus Board nach Amazon.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

komisch. irgendwie geht das nicht.
ich hängs mal an:





oder vielleicht doch das hier:
Asus P8B75-M LX Mainboard Sockel 1155: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
das hat irgendwie mehr features und sata3 und ist billiger.

wie siehts mit den lüftern aus ?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Das geht nicht, das ist ein anderer Sockel und passt damit auch nicht mit dem Core i5 4570.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B008P4ZS64/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
da steht doch 1155

ihr sagtet ja 1155 oder 1150


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Für den Core i5 4570 brauchst du ein Sockel 1150 Board, das 1155 Board geht da nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

RAM geht günstiger:
8GB G.Skill Value DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Laufwerk würd ich eher das hier nehmen, das ist etwas leiser:
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Und nimm lieber ein normales ATX Mainboard:
ASRock B85 Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

ah ok 
wo geht den das 1155 ?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

1155 ist veraltet, würd ich net mehr neu kaufen.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

okay
könnt ihr ein gutes mainboard empfehlen (bitte kein asrock)
sollte schon nicht schlecht sein und darf gerne bis 70€ gehen.
sollte halt sata3 haben und gerne usb3
ein gutes halt sollte sich ja für 60-70 finden


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

Warum kein AsRock?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Das verstehe ich auch nicht, gerade weil die sich gebessert haben.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

den ram den du gepostet hast ist cl11. ich würde gerne cl9 nehmen 



wegen des asrock mainboards: ich habe viele leute gehabt die unendliche probleme damit hatten. deswegen asus, msi oder gigabyte.
am besten da auch sata3 und usb3 .


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

Ob CL9 oder CL11 ist egal.

AsRock ist mittlerweile ein seht guter HErsteller und genauso gut, wie Asus, GIgabyte und MSI. Da gibts nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

hat dein gepostetes mainbaord auch sata3 und usb3 ? ja oder ?

kannst du mir den welche von den anderen marken als vergleich geben ? also auch gute ?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

Alternative Boards wären knapp 10€ teurer:
Produktvergleich MSI B85-G43 (7816-003R), Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

leider haben beide kein sata3 

danke übrigens


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

Natürlich haben die SATA 3


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Xburn schrieb:


> leider haben beide kein sata3
> 
> danke übrigens



Doch die haben auch 4x SATA 6GB/s wie die anderen Boards.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

ok gut dann bestell ich das so morgen 

DANKE SEHR  

edit:
wegen dem kühler, was lässt sich da machen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

Dieser ist sehr empfehlenswert : Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Ja, der schient ziemlich gut zu sein was ich bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

ist gebongt.
werde dann morgen bestellen.
fas sharook gehäuse ist gut oder ?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Geht so, ich weiß nur dass das T9 oder auch das T28 für deinen Preis ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

inwifern für meinen preis ? 

ahja wegen der cpu.
soll ich nicht lieber 1 modell besser bestellen ?


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

Den 4670 brauch man nicht, der 4570 ist genauso schnell.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

Raijintek Themis
gibts leider nicht bei mindfactory  

ich bestell den einfach hier;

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RAIJINTEK-Themis-Heatpipe-CPU-Kuhler-PWM-120mm-0P105255-Kuhler-Lufter-CPU-Ku-/281172194382?pt=DE_Computer_CPUs_K%C3%BChler_CPU_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item41772b344e

das problem ist beim selbst zusammenbauen der kühler :O


ah;
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=952998&cmp=953078#xf_top

das msi ist besser oder ?
(2 cpu lüfter pins)


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

kühler: RAIJINTEK Themis Heatpipe CPU-Kühler, PWM - 120mm 0P105255 Kühler/Lüfter-CPU Kü | eBay

laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

mobo: MSI B85M-G43 (7823-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

cpu: http://www.amazon.de/Intel-Prozesso...e=UTF8&qid=1379879024&sr=8-1&keywords=4570+i5

tower:   http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Midi-...qid=1379879071&sr=8-1&keywords=sharkoon+rex+8

netzteiil: 8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+

lüfter: ?

soundkarte: ?

ram: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

Nö, das MSI ist nicht besser. Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen .


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

> Nö, das MSI ist nicht besser. Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen .


weswegen ?

​


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2013)

Ist µATX und hat ne schlechte Ausstattung.


----------



## Xburn (22. September 2013)

also ist das gigabyte gut geeignet ?
oder gibts was besseres für den preis ?
(außer ar rock. sorry aber ich habe da bammel)


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nö, das MSI ist nicht besser. Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen .



Ich würde auch ein ATX Board nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

welches wäre das ?
habe erfahren das dieses board keinen platz für soundkarten hat. simmt das?

kann ich bestellen?

450euro plus versand macht das


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

Doch hat es Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, sowohl PCIe als auch PCI Steckplätze hat es und auch wenn du eine Grafikkarte einbaut passt das noch.
RAM geht günstiger GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Natürlich hat das B85 Board auch Platz für Sokas, würde für ein paar Taler mehr trotzdem dieses H87 nehmen : Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den Katana 4 kannst Du nehmen, besser wäre dieser : Prolimatech Lynx Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Doch hat es  Gigabyte  GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, sowohl PCIe als  auch PCI Steckplätze hat es und auch wenn du eine Grafikkarte einbaut  passt das noch.
> RAM geht günstiger  GeIL  Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 mir ist cl9 wichtig 
passt meiner den von der mobo -> ram kompabilität ?



> Natürlich hat das B85 Board auch Platz für Sokas, würde für ein paar Taler mehr trotzdem dieses H87 nehmen : Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


habe nun deins genommen, aber wieso ist das besser ?



> Den Katana 4 kannst Du nehmen, besser wäre dieser : Prolimatech Lynx Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks


weswegen besser ?


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

Zwischen CL9 und CL11 liegen nur 1-2%.


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

egal. die 7€ sind auch nicht die welt 

warum ist sein vorgeschlagenew mobo und kühler besser bzw wieso sollten die besser sein ?

*

und wegen dem kühler mache ich mir etwas sorgen. will einen leisen und einen den man leicht einbauen kann. hierbei kann ich den katana vergessen.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermaltake-Contac-30-Tower-Kuehler_785832.html
der nwäre besser.
alpenföhn ist genauso schwer anzubringen und er ist laut
 *


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Die H87 Boards sind etwas besser ausgestattet und der Prolimatech Kühler hat einen 120mm Lüfter, der Katana 4 nur einen 92mm. Die kühlere CPU ist immer die bessere CPU .

Der Raijintek Themis ist auch erste Sahne. Wieso machst Du dir wegen dem Sorgen .


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

mehr als 71% finden ihn das der extrem schwer anzubringen ist. das ist gerade super für meinen ersten zusammenbau versuch.

ich nehme mal den hier. über 70% der leute sind zufrieden und die monateg ist auch sehr leicht. zudem ist der sehr leise:

Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Kühler

was meinst du dazu?

oder dazu:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/CoolerMaster-Hyper-T4-Tower-Kuehler_821796.html


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (23. September 2013)

Der CoolerMaster ist okay - Arctic Cooling ist irgendwie immer das billigste vom billigsten 
Die Wärmeleitpaste von denen ist klasse, die Lüfter hingegen die schlimmsten die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Der CoolerMaster ist okay - Arctic Cooling ist irgendwie immer das billigste vom billigsten
> Die Wärmeleitpaste von denen ist klasse, die Lüfter hingegen die schlimmsten die ich bisher hatte.


 ok dann wirds der cooler master.
hast du welche die gut kühlen, leise sind und leicht anzubringen sind im petto ? 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00E5YTGIY/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B00E5YTGIY
der soll ja gut sein


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Der Raijintek Themis und der Prolimatech Lynx sind sehr leicht zu montieren. Der CoolerMaster Hyper T4 ist ein sehr guter Kühler, aber seeehr friemelig zu montieren.

Irgendwie bringt ihr da was durcheinander .

Und bestell nicht bei Amazon. Bei Caseking und Hardwareversand kostet der Themis um die 24,- Euro.


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Raijintek Themis und der Prolimatech Lynx sind sehr leicht zu montieren. Der CoolerMaster Hyper T4 ist ein sehr guter Kühler, aber seeehr friemelig zu montieren.
> 
> Irgendwie bringt ihr da was durcheinander .
> 
> Und bestell nicht bei Amazon. Bei Caseking und Hardwareversand kostet der Themis um die 24,- Euro.


friemelig ? alle schreiben sehr leicht :o

ja aber bei hardwareversand und caseking zahle ich noch versand. bestelle den einfach bei amazon. aber irgendwie ist der raijin komich.
ist er leise ?

wie ist der ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermaltake-Contac-30-Tower-Kuehler_785832.html
leise ?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Sehr laut


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

langsam wirds der cooler nmaster


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Sach ma, habe ich nen Schreibfehler ? Ich schreibe nicht aus Scheiss, das der T4 sehr fummelig zu montieren ist, und die anderen beiden leicht.


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

dér scythe mugen war schon extrem schwer anzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hatte den selbst)
da wird der katana genauso schwer sein .. zudem ist der nicht gerade leise


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Kauf doch was Du willst, ich bin raus


----------



## Xburn (23. September 2013)

ist Prolimatech Lynx Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks den gut?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Der ist sogar sehr gut : Prolimatech Lynx ? test coolera CPU - Budowa i jako?? wykonania :: PCFoster.pl

Ist zwar polnisch, aber die haben lediglich zu bemängeln, das der nicht auf Sockel 775, 2011 und 1366 passt . Guck dir das Teilchen mal an.


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

gut ich vertraue dir und packe mir den mal 

ps: lohnen sich hier die 2€ mehr zu investieren ? das ist ja cl7 und 530 w und das andere cl8 und 5oow.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...et--Pure-Power-L7-Non-Modular-80-_619211.html


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

Das L7 Netzteil ist zu alt, das L8 ist nagelneu, ganz frisch auf den Markt gekommen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...management-zum-neuen-preis-leistungs-hit.html


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

ah super danke.
der lynx reicht auch für das gaming ? und der Raijintek Themis auch ?
was würdest du bevorzugen ?

edit: habe gerade den gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/Cooler-Master-...-1&keywords=CPU-Kühler+Cooler+Master+Hyper103

wie ist der ?


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2013)

Nee die reichen nicht fürs Gaming, die Kollegen posten die Kühler nur zwecks office Betrieb, also max Word oder Powerpoint wird noch laufen mit einer glühenden CPU 
Ironie off.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2013)

Duvar will dich nur veräppeln, klar reichen die beiden auch für Gaming .

Sind beide sehr gut , nimm den, der dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2013)

Sry war nicht böse gemeint, ich wollte damit nur sagen, ja natürlich reichen die auch fürs Gaming.


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

ah kein thema 
ist in paar min bestellt


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

falsche adresse angegeben ...


----------



## grenn-CB (24. September 2013)

Hast du Mindfactory schon eine Mail wegen der falschen Adresse geschrieben?


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

ja die haben alles geändert 

ch bedanke mich auf jedenfall bei jedem einzelnen der mir hier geholfen  hat und entschuldige mich das ich euch so sehr mit fragen durchlöcher  habe.
dieses forum ist echt einsame spitze und mit einem anderen forum eins der besten in dennen ich je war wenn es um hardware geht.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. September 2013)

Ich selber finde auch das dieses Forum hier zu eins zu den besten drei PC Foren gehört, zwar gibt es hier bisher weniger Beiträge als in den anderen beiden was aber daran liegt das dieses Forum seit 2007 erst in dieser Form besteht während es die anderen beiden schon mindestens 6 Jahre länger gibt.
Also wenn man hier auch nach Jahre und Beiträge und eröffneten Threads geht dann steht PCGHX da ziemlich gut da.


----------



## Xburn (24. September 2013)

paar sagen ich soll eine +offene+ cpu nehme weil es zum oc besser führt odeer sowas in der art , irgendetwas mit z87


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Wenn du ein Z87 Board + Core i5 4670K und größeren CPU Kühler nimmst dann zahlst du gut 85€ mehr damit du höchst wahrscheinlich die CPU auf 4,2GHz bekommst (kann auch mehr oder weniger sein, je nach CPU), für nochmal weitere 20€ wären mit dem Alpenföhn K2 oft 4,5GHz drin (kann auch mehr aber eher weniger sein, je nach CPU).
Dann liegt aber der Aufpreis auch schon bei 105€ und wenn du eine OC Krücke erwischt dann ist das nicht wirklich gerade gut.


----------



## Xburn (30. September 2013)

okay gut dnake.
die neuen sachen sind angekommen.
mache mich die tage an den umbau dran.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Das klingt ja gut und eine Rückmeldung ist auch immer super.


----------



## Xburn (3. Oktober 2013)

hallo leute
pc wurde zusammen gestellt und von mir selbst eingebaut. soweit so gut.
de computer bootet ohne probleme bios wird gestartet.

soweit so gut habe aber noch paar fragen:

1. wegen dem cooltek gehäuse. wie funktioniert die lüftersteurung ?
2. wie 2 kabel auf dem bild vom gehäuse sind zu kurz . was nun ?
3. wieso hängt die ssd so sehr an einem sata kabel ? brauche ich für die ssd ein sata3 kabel ?
4. wieso laufen die rams auf 1333 mhz ?

habe ca 6-7 std gebraucht.
win7 ist noch nicht installiert.
kabelführung ist echt schwierig. die graka ist zum glück gut reingepasst.
rams sind auf dual.
kühler war gut einzubauen. habs gut hinbekommen.
sowohl auf die cpu als auch kühler urde die paste draufgepackt.
mainbpardverbauen war auch nicht das schwerste.
laufwerk wurde auch verbaut.
die kabelführung ist etwas schwer.

gruß

a6830.jpg - IMG-UP.net

b638e.jpg - IMG-UP.net
(wozu das kabel?)

http://w73.img-up.net/caaa1.jpg
wozu das dicke ? beide sind leider zu kurz . die reichen nicht zum mainbaord.

so siehts ca aus :
df011.jpg - IMG-UP.net

hier noch beim ersten anschalten:
http://z12i.img-up.net/a0cc4.jpg


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Oktober 2013)

Das Kabel wäre für ein Diskettenlaufwerk.
Das dicke wäre dafür das man es ans Netzteil anschließen kann falls am Mainboard kein Platz mehr ist oder das Kabel dahin nicht reicht.

Nimm Auswahl 1 da lädt er die Werkseinstellungen des BIOS.


----------



## Xburn (3. Oktober 2013)

verstehe deina antwort nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

Was verstehst du daran genau nicht?
Die Antwort bezog sich unten auf die Bilder.

Zu 4.
Welchen RAM hattest du denn nochmal gekauft?


----------



## Xburn (4. Oktober 2013)

den con corsair.

habe mit leuten geredet. es sieht so aus , als ob der dicke für die lüftersteuerung ist


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn eine Lüfter Steuerung vorhanden ist dann ist dass das dicke Kabel.

Wenn das 1600MHz RAM war sollte man ihn einfach auf 1600MHz im BIOS stellen können.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist normal, das der Ram erstmal auf 1333 MHz läuft. Im Bios auf XMP Profil stellen, dann läuft der auf 1600 MHz.

Der dicke 4-Pin kommt ans Netzteil. Müsste die Stromversorgung der Lüftersteuerung sein. Der kleine wird mit einem Lüfter verbunden. http://w73.img-up.net/caaa1.jpg

Joa, "Load optimized Defaults then boot". Oder "Enter Bios", um einzustellen von was er booten soll, Du willst ja Win7 draufziehen. Also USB Stick oder DVD-Laufwerk als "First Boot Device" einstellen.


----------



## Xburn (4. Oktober 2013)

> Wenn eine Lüfter Steuerung vorhanden ist dann ist dass das dicke Kabel.


ja ist vorhandne. wo kommt das den dran ?



> Wenn das 1600MHz RAM war sollte man ihn einfach auf 1600MHz im BIOS stellen können.


ja waren es. wo den einstellen ?



> Ist normal, das der Ram erstmal auf 1333 MHz läuft. Im Bios auf XMP Profil stellen, dann läuft der auf 1600 MHz.


weisst du wo die option ist ?

übrigens danke wegen dem kühler. der war nicht so schwer einzubauen ! 



> sein. Der kleine wird mit einem Lüfter verbunde


das weiss ich. der ist ja nur zu kurz. der dicke glaube ich auch.



> Der dicke 4-Pin kommt ans Netzteil. Müsste die Stromversorgung der Lüftersteuerung sein.


leider hat das netzteil soweit ich gesehen habe kein gegenstück zu dem dicken. die hat nur NOCH so einen dicken( den gleichen)



> Joa, "Load optimized Defaults then boot". Oder "Enter Bios", um  einzustellen von was er booten soll, Du willst ja Win7 draufziehen. Also  USB Stick oder DVD-Laufwerk als "First Boot Device" einstellen.


die ssd ist ja auch als 1. bootmöglichkeit ausgewählt nach dem laufwerk (wegen windows) aber wie stelle ich bei der win7 installation ein, das win7 auf die ssd installiert werden soll ?

gruß und danke


edit:

es geht darum wenn ich hier bin und beide festplatte formateir und auf "löschen" geklickt habe sind ja beide festplatten clean.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/815119-1380896175.png

des weiteren wird bei beiden 100mb system reserviert.
wie wähle ich nun eine der beiden als "master" aus bzw als die, auf der win7 installiert werden soll. bei beiden steht primär ?
und eine andere frage: wie mache ich dieses 100mb systemreservierung weg ?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Oktober 2013)

Schei...ss auf die 100MB Systemreservierung. Die kann man wegmachen, muss man aber nicht. Kinderkacke .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

Die SSD als "First Boot Device" ist ja schön und gut, aber, wenn da kein Win7 drauf ist, wovon soll die dann booten  .

Und das dicke Gegenstück am Netzteil ist der richtige Stecker (Lüftersteuerung). Buchse und Stecker sollten das sein. Die passen ineinander, wenn auch manchmal nur schwer.

Das (kleine) Kabel vom Lüfter sollte definitiv lang genug sein, um es mit dem Stecker zu verbinden.


----------



## Xburn (7. Oktober 2013)

> Die SSD als "First Boot Device" ist ja schön und gut, aber, wenn da kein Win7 drauf ist, wovon soll die dann booten  .


bei mir ist das laufwerk gerade als first boot device drinnen.



> Und das dicke Gegenstück am Netzteil ist der richtige Stecker (Lüftersteuerung


gibt ja leider keinen. jedenfalls habe ich nach dem suchen nichts passenden gefunden. es gibt GENAU das gleiche stück wie das lüftersteuerungs dings aber die passen ja schlecht an einander weil die gleich sind 



> Buchse und Stecker sollten das sein. Die passen ineinander, wenn auch manchmal nur schwer.


du mit deiner ironie 



> Das (kleine) Kabel vom Lüfter sollte definitiv lang genug sein, um es mit dem Stecker zu verbinden.


kann sein. vll muss ich die vorderklappe des pcs aufmachen und dort ist es ggf noch festgemacht. ich habe nur bammel das vordere teil zu öffnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sprich hier muss ich einfach nur die partition markieren auf der win7 installiert werden soll. sprich auf der markierten wird win7 installiert richtig ?
dann kann ich ja auch direkt die 2te hdd reinschmeissen, weil die würde ich ja gerade gerne partitionieren 

die 100mb reservierter dings gehen aber im "computer" nicht weg oder ? will die nicht visuell sehen unter "computer"


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Oktober 2013)

Die 2 HDD kannst du auch nachher unter Windows formatieren.
Sollen von der HDD im Screenshot die Partitionen so bleiben oder sollen alle Zusammengeführt werden?


----------



## Xburn (7. Oktober 2013)

> Die 2 HDD kannst du auch nachher unter Windows formatieren.


habe ja 1 ssd und 1hdd. und die hdd würde ich gerne partitionieren. die partition bringt nur "ordnung" mehr nicht oder ?





> Sollen von der HDD im Screenshot die Partitionen so bleiben oder sollen alle Zusammengeführt werden?


inwifern zusammengeführt ? ich brauche von meiner hdd nur 2 partitionen. eine für games und eine für filme.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Die SSD würde ich persönlich nicht partitionieren, aber wenn Du das so haben möchtest, kannst Du das schon so machen.


----------



## Xburn (7. Oktober 2013)

> Die SSD würde ich persönlich nicht partitionieren, aber wenn Du das so haben möchtest, kannst Du das schon so machen.


hatte ich nicht vor.
mir wurde gesagt ich sollte die 120gb für das ganze windows benutzen. (ist recht viel da mir 70-80gb reichen würden)​


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Im Moment ist die SSD aber in 3 Teile partitioniert


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde auch nur eine Partition nutzen, zudem die 33GB Partition fürs BS schon ziemlich klein wäre da Windows 7 64Bit schon alleine 20GB braucht.


----------



## Xburn (7. Oktober 2013)

> Im Moment ist die SSD aber in 3 Teile partitioniert


das ist nicht der screen von mir. das ist ein screen aus dem internet bzw aus diesem forum wie man win7 richtig partitioniert theard 



> Ich würde auch nur eine Partition nutzen, zudem die 33GB  Partition fürs BS schon ziemlich klein wäre da Windows 7 64Bit schon  alleine 20GB braucht.


das ist nicht mein screenshot.

ich habe zu hause eine ssd (120gb) und eine 500gb samsung f3 spoint.​ 

​


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Achso  Dann installiere doch mal Windows


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Oktober 2013)

Achso, dann kommt der Screenshot von quanteslipstream

Dann installiere Windows


----------



## Xburn (7. Oktober 2013)

werde ich machen. Over and out


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

hallo
folgendes problem: gerade formatiert, windows installiert.

ich hab gerade 2 hdds und 1 ssd drinnen.
1 der hdds wird nicht erkannt, sdheint wohl kaputt zu sein.
die andere hdd wurde bei der installation formatiert und partitioniert ,  nur leider wird nur 1 der 2 partitionen angezeigt (bild).
was kann ich jetzt machen ?

gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Schonmal in der Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung nachgeguckt ? Eventüll musst Du der anderen Partition noch nen Buchstaben zuweisen.

Und die komplett nicht erkannte HDD wahrscheinlich auch nur formatieren und gut ist.


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

> Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung


den pfad gibts bei mir nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Win8 ? Hat das keine Systemsteuerung , keine Datenträgerverwaltung ? 

Arbeitsgruppe : Workgroup kommt mir bekannt vor .

http://www.tippscout.de/datentraegerverwaltung-windows-8_tipp_5996.html


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

Gib mal im Startmenü das hier ein:

Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

habe win7

@green:


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal in meinen Beitrag über deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Dann hast Du den Pfad Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

du auch 

was nu ? :/


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was nun. masterboot?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Mach Screenshot

Welche Platten werden angezeigt ?

Ja, ich auch 

Edit :   Wo ist die andere Partition hin , und die andere HDD ?

Von der gar nicht erkannten HDD mal die Stecker überprüfen/andere Buchse auf dem Board nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

habe ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

mbr oder gpt auswählen?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

GPT natürlich


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Du solltest ja auch nicht die DVD im Laufwerk formatieren  

Von der gar nicht erkannten HDD mal die Stecker überprüfen/andere Buchse auf dem Board nehmen.


----------



## Xburn (12. Oktober 2013)

jetzt sagt der pc beim booten dss die bootmg fehl oder feglerhaft ist oder sowqs in der art .. 

dies gwschah nachdem ich allen hdds ssd und laufwerken andere sata slots zugeteilt habe.

wieso sol ich das laufwerk formatiert haben ?


----------



## grenn-CB (12. Oktober 2013)

Auf welches Laufwerk bist du denn gegangen?
Denn C: kannst du schlecht unter laufenden Windows formatieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Oktober 2013)

Du hast ja auch die DVD im Laufwerk formatiert, wo mal Win7 drauf war, Du Knalltüte (die 3,4 GB). Klar, wenn der jetzt davon booten will, ist da nix mehr zum booten


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

@Rosigatton
Die CD wird zwar unten angezeigt in dem Bild aber oben weiter ist der Datenträger C: markiert (kann man schlecht erkennen).


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

win7 ist schon längst installiert


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

und was nun ? :0

im bios steht bei first bopt mein laufwerk und bei second die *kaputte* hdd.

ssd und die andere hdd ist nicht da


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

Du müsstest es im BIOS einstellen können das die SSD das Second Boot Laufwerk sein soll.


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

und.wqs.nun.?


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

wie gesagt die wird da nichtmal aufgezählt ..


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

habe den per overdrive gebootet.
was soll ich nun machen ? :&

edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ws davon ? :0


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

Ein neues einfaches Volume.


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

habe ich zwar nun aber die 500gb festplatte die



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jezt unten drunter partitioniert ist , wird ja immer noch oben als umbekannt komischerweise angezeigt oder ist da normal ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild rechts: die boot optionen (die ssd ist nicht aufgelistete so wie meine andere hdd)
bild links: muss nun immer per boot overdrive starten ..

bootmgr fehler immer beim booten


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

C ist doch die SSD. Da gehört Win7 drauf und im Bios stellst Du die als "First Boot Device " ein.

Datenträger 0 noch initialisieren, fertig. Ist doch alles da.


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> C ist doch die SSD. Da gehört Win7 drauf und im Bios stellst Du die als "First Boot Device " ein.
> 
> Datenträger 0 noch initialisieren, fertig. Ist doch alles da.


 cgenau.
c ist die ssd.

1. wie geht dieses initialisieren ?
2. im bios wird wie auf dem bild zu sehen, die ssd nicht bei dem boot devices nicht angezeigt.
ich weiss nicht warum. nur die "kapute" hdd und das laufwerk.

damit ihr nich verwirrt werden hiernochmal kurz:

- SSD 120gb
- HDD Samsung 500gb (partitioniert)
- HDD Western Digitals 250gb (anscheinend kaputt)
- Laufwerk LG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild 1: die ssd wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

Guck mal bei "Hard Drive Priorities" , da solltest Du die SSD zum booten auswählen können 

Initialisieren : Rechter Mausklick und dann "formatieren/initialisieren/neues einfaches Volume erstellen" oder so.


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Guck mal bei "Hard Drive Priorities" , da solltest Du die SSD zum booten auswählen können
> 
> Initialisieren : Rechter Mausklick und dann "formatieren/initialisieren/neues einfaches Volume erstellen" oder so.


 falls du die 500gb platte meinst geht das nicht


----------



## ElFloh (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit welcher Prozzi besser wäre Intel Core i5-4670K, Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 oder Intel Core i5-4570

Bemerkt werden sollte, der Rechner sollte in erster Linie zum zocken dienen und auch die nächsten 2 Jahre mindestens halten...


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2013)

@ Xburn

Wieso geht das nicht  Die wird doch in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt.

@ Floh

Vor der "Qual der Wahl" stand ich letztes Jahr auch  

Am besten machst Du hier nen Thread dazu auf : Prozessoren


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so also das mit dem booten habe ich gemacht. ssd ist nun first boot. vielen dank an dich ;D
aber das mit initialisieren will nicht so ganz klappen.

wenn ich diese datenträgerverwaltung öffne kommt ermtmal folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann wähle ich GPT aus uns was kommt ?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weitere komsiche sache:

die "kapute" hdd wird erkannt aber nur im bios.
warum ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Du musst die 500 GB zuordnen 

Konnten Sie nach dem Verkleinern einer Partition keine neue Partition  erstellen, können Sie den nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz leicht wieder  anheften. Führen Sie dazu in der Datenträgerverwaltung einen  Rechtsklick auf der Partition vor dem freien Speicher aus und klicken  Sie im Kontextmenü auf "Volumen erweitern" > "Weiter" > "Weiter"  und "Fertig stellen". Sollten Sie "Volumen erweitern" nicht im  Kontextmenü sehen, wählen Sie dort zunächst "Partition löschen" und  führen Sie die genannten Schritte danach aus. 						

Anleitung - Neue Partition einrichten - NETZWELT


----------



## Xburn (13. Oktober 2013)

werd.ich.machen danke..was ist mit dem laufwerk.? muss ja auch initialisiert werden.
zudem kann ich direkr auf die 500gb zwar einen rexhtsklick machen aber alle optiinen sind grau (nicht anwählbar)


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Das Laufwerk muss nicht initialisiert werden.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

wieso steht es denn dann beim starten der datenträgerverwaltung ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Weil da schonmal ein Datenträger drin ist


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

im laufwerk sit nichts


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Deswegen ist es aber trotzdem ein Datenträger, genau wie eine HDD oder SSD, nur musst Du das Laufwerk nicht initialisieren.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer Konsole?   









(Sorry )


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Konsole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe ich 




> Deswegen ist es aber trotzdem ein Datenträger, genau wie eine HDD  oder SSD, nur musst Du das Laufwerk nicht initialisieren.


aber wieso sagt dann der pc das ich das laufwerk initialisieren muss ?​ 
​


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Der wollte wohl die darinliegende Win7 initialisiseren, nicht das Laufwerk.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

ok gut.
also die schritte bei mir zu hause (wenn ich nach der arbeit komme)

-> datenträger verwaltung
-> bei der warmmeldung wieder auf GPR klicken (?)
-> und dann irgendwie versuchen die 500gb zu löschen (?)

so ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

GPT, nicht GPR. Jou, die 500 GB löschen oder neu formatieren.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> GPT, nicht GPR. Jou, die 500 GB löschen oder neu formatieren.


aber wenn ich rechtsklick auf die 500gb mache sind alle felder grau.
volumen erweiter und alle anderen optionen sind grau (nicht anklickbar)


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Eventüll dem Laufwerk einen Buchstaben zuweisen : Laufwerksbuchstaben unter Windows Vista und Windows 7 ändern | Priotecs Blog


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

ich klicke auf initialisiern un dann kommt wieder dieses fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rosigatton schrieb:


> Eventüll dem Laufwerk einen Buchstaben  zuweisen :  Laufwerksbuchstaben  unter Windows Vista und Windows 7 ändern | Priotecs Blog





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was nu ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Du sollst auch nicht das Laufwerk initialisieren , sondern die 500 GB Platte. Der sollst Du auch einen freien Buchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

auf dem bild 1 mache ich das doch bei der 500gb platte.
ich mache nichts am laufwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kommt ja der fehler wieder :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier guck:





es geht nicht.
ich bin eht verwirrt (


so habe meine partitionen gelöscht. nun stehen da 2x 500gb ??? ich bin sprachlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

yuhu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hbe die kapute abgeknelltm und schon gehts 
ich würde dennoch gerne die ersten partition den buchstaben d und der zweiten den e zuweisen. die stehen nicht mehr zur verfügung. wieso ?

zudem wolle ich fragen. angenommen ich benutze in dem fall G nicht mehr. kann ich das dann ohne probleme e addieren ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du G nicht mehr nutzt, wofür die Partition ?


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

vielleicht werde ich später mal nicht mehr brauchen 

naja passt so hab alles geregelt.
ich fage mich ob ich irgendwelche treiber noch installen muss ...

- grafiktreiber habe ich
- soundtreiber müsste auf der mb cd sein oder ? habe hier was drauf sollte das sein.

fehlt noch was ?

ahja wie ändere ich die ram von 1333 auf 1600 ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Im Bios kannst Du den Ram auf XMP Profil stellen, dann läuft der mit 1600 MHz.

Frische Treiber ziehst Du dir von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards. Die von der CD sind oft veraltet.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

> Frische Treiber ziehst Du dir von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards. Die von der CD sind oft veraltet.


angst das ich ausversehen die treiber schon installiert habe und die gleich nochmal installiere. das wäre nicht klug.



> Im Bios kannst Du den Ram auf XMP Profil stellen, dann läuft der mit 1600 MHz.


weisst du ca wo ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das habe ich mir eig gekauft um mein lüter kabel zu verlängern. aber ich finde keinen slot wo ich das andere ende ans mb klemmen soll ..


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Frische Treiber kannst Du einfach drüberbügeln.

Wegen XMP ins Handbuch gucken.

Welches Mainboard ist das ? Wieviele Lüfter hast im Gehäuse ? Und welches Gehäuse hast Du ?


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

> Frische Treiber kannst Du einfach drüberbügeln.


gemacht



> Welches Mainboard ist das ? Wieviele Lüfter hast im Gehäuse ? Und welches Gehäuse hast Du ?


lüfter: glaube 3

gehäuse:
Cooltek K8, Midi Tower, ATX, ohne Netzteil: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mb:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-HD3 (rev. 1.x)

handbuch:
http://www.quietpc.com/instructions/gigabyte/ga-h87-hd3.pdf



gute nacht und vielen dank für die heutige hilfe 


edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier vll auf enabled stellen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Den Lüfter vom Hyper hast Du ja am CPU-Fan Anschluss. 
Im K8 sind ab Werk 2 Gehäuselüfter montiert (vorne und hinten je 1 x 120mm). Die kannst Du am Board an die System Fan Anschlüsse anschliessen.

XMP Profil steht auf Seite 36 im Handbuch bei "Advanced Fequency Settings", 3. von unten.

Gute Nacht 

Edit : Genau, XMP auf enabled stellen.


----------



## Xburn (14. Oktober 2013)

> Edit : Genau, XMP auf enabled stellen.


so umgestellt. (die ssd ist echt klasse  )
wo kann ich nachschauen wie viel mhz ich nun hab `?



> Den Lüfter vom Hyper hast Du ja am CPU-Fan Anschluss.


also der kühler und dessen lüfter ist am mb ja 



> Im K8 sind ab Werk 2 Gehäuselüfter montiert (vorne und hinten je 1 x  120mm). Die kannst Du am Board an die System Fan Anschlüsse  anschliessen.


beide sind zu kurz.

da muss es mehr lüfter geben. 2 lüfter eingänge kommen von oben. und 1 habe ich schon angeschlossen. und einer wurde mit nem anderen lüfter verbunden


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich überlesen : Das K8 hat eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, also werden die Lüfter natürlich da angeschlossen.

Und das Gehäuse hat 2 Lüfter, nicht mehr.

http://www.cooltek.de/midi-tower/k8/27/k8


----------



## Xburn (15. Oktober 2013)

> Habe ich überlesen : Das K8 hat eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, also werden die Lüfter natürlich da angeschlossen.


habe es gestern mit dem netzteil verbunden



> Und das Gehäuse hat 2 Lüfter, nicht mehr.


wieso hat es dann mehr lüfterkabel ?


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist an jedem Lüfter zwei Anschlüsse dran, einmal ein 4Pin fürs Netzteil und einmal ein 3Pin für den Lüfter Anschluss auf dem Mainboard und davon muss man nur einen anschließen, denn der andere ist dafür nur gedacht falls auf dem Mainboard kein Anschluss mehr frei ist.


----------



## Xburn (15. Oktober 2013)

nur alle sind 2/3 pins


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen?
Denke mal das du mit 2Pins den 4Pin Anschluss meinst da meistens nur 2Pins verbaut werden da man mehr für den Lüfter nicht braucht.


----------



## Xburn (15. Oktober 2013)

klar kann ich gerne machen 

http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/bilder/produkte/gross/3665_1.jpg

der rechte anschluss (von dir aus rechts) davon habe ich im gehäuse ca 3-4 stück von.
1 war ja vom kühler/lüfter.
1 wurde irgendwie direkt mit dem lüfter verbunden.
und 2 kommen vom gehäuse.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Du hast an der Lüftersteuerung natürlich Anschlüsse für mehrere Lüfter, aber im Gehäuse sind trotzdem nur 2 Lüfter  (plus der vom Hyper)

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein 

Du guckst jetzt, welche beiden Kabel von den beiden Lüftern kommen, und schliesst diese an die Lüftersteuerung an. Das war ein Befehl


----------



## Xburn (15. Oktober 2013)

> Du hast an der Lüftersteuerung natürlich Anschlüsse für mehrere Lüfter, aber im Gehäuse sind trotzdem nur 2 Lüfter


achsooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
ich dachte die ganze zeit warum die so kurz sind die kabel haha


also nur der kühler/lüfter ans mb oder ?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, nur der Lüfter vom Kühler kommt ans MB (an den CPU-Fan Anschluss/hast Du ja schon dran).

Die beiden Gehäuselüfter kommen an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses.


----------

